# auto-trail electric step



## 94861 (May 1, 2005)

I have an 03 cheyenne 635 and the electric step is a waste of time it should go in when the engine is started brownhills repaired 4 times but when I next use the van and it has rained itll stop working


----------



## jacder (May 1, 2005)

*Auto-Trail Tracker*

I'm only at the first failure stage with my 03 Tracker step!, but the dealer is taking ages to get a replacement switch!


----------

